# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  احذري أضرار فرد الشعر!‎

## ابو عوده

هناك من وسائل فرد الشعر ما يؤدي إلى تساقطه فاستعمال المكواة أو الفرد بالأدوية الكيماوية التي تحتوي على مواد كاوية تؤدي إلى تساقط الشعر، فهذه الأدوية تضعف طبيعة الشعر حتى يأخذ الشكل المطلوب والحمد لله لأن الضرر هنا يصيب الجزء الخارجي من الشعر وليس الجذور.

وهكذا يمكن أن يستعيد الشعر قوته إذا أعطي فرصة الراحة، وقد لا يعرف البعض الضرر المترتب على شد الشعر سواء كان ذلك باستعمال "الرولو" أو بأي طريقة أخرى إذا أن الجذب لساعات طويلة معناه الجذب الواقع على جذور الشعر المشدود، والحد من كمية الدم التي تصل إلى الشعر ومعنى ذلك حدوث ضمور في خلايا الجذور لهذا الشعر المشدود وتوقف نموه ثم دفعه إلى الدخول في دور الركود ثم النزول والتساقط.

نفس الخطر يظل موجوداً في حالة كثرة الفرد وتغيير اللون فهذا يؤدي إلى حدوث التأثر السيئ على الشعر عامة.. ويؤدي إلى إضعافه.

أما عن الأخوات اللاتي يعانين من تساقط الشعر فنضع بين أيديهن العلاج، أولاً تشخيص السبب في حدوث هذا التساقط فمن غير المعقول أن تستمع  إلى وصفة من صديقة نقابلها في الطريق فتؤكد لك أنها استفادت من هذا الدواء فتسرعي أنت إلى استعماله، ذلك لأن الدواء الذي يفيد امرأة قد لا يفيد امرأة أخرى بل قد يضرها.

والسر في ذلك أن سبب تساقط شعرها يختلف عن تساقط شعر المرأة الأخرى وعلى هذا الأساس يصبح من الواضح أن العلاج الذي يناسب صديقتك لا يناسبك.

وبعد معرفة السبب في تساقط الشعر يبدأ العلاج المفيد السليم.

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62): يسلموا

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا علي المرور

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------

